

Keynote Speaker.  What should I talk about? - jgrahamc
http://blog.jgc.org/2010/08/keynote-speaker-what-should-i-talk.html

======
revorad
Talk about your hot air balloon project pleeeease!!! It will be way more
interesting than more startup/business stuff, which too many people are
talking about too much.

